# Wireless sound transmission from flatscreen to receiver?



## BabyUnicornTaco (Mar 26, 2018)

My new construction home came with ceiling speaker prewires. I moved in, installed ceiling speakers and hooked it up to my receiver. No problem. Now I have switched sides of the room that my tv is on. I cannot move my receiver away from the pre-wire wall location on the other side of the room so now I have a tv and receiver on opposite sides. Re-wiring the speakers to the tv side seems overkill right now. Is there a way to wirelessly send the signal from my tv to the receiver? My receiver is a probably about 6-7 years old with HDMI ports but nothing bluetooth. Are there new receivers that would allow this? Something I have to put on my tv to send a signal to a new receiver? I am looking for options. Running wires from one side to the other is not an option. Thanks for any ideas.


----------

